# Foam Display Cakes



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm going to be doing a bridal fair shortly and am looking to keep things simple and do the display cake(s) in foam rather than actual cake for once.

However, I'm having a bit of a trial finding appropriately sized foam. Michael's failed and www.univfoam.com requires a $250 minimum order, I'm running out of time and luck. Any clues as to where I can try to look or order online? Should I just give in and make the darn thing? I'd flip my pans and use them, but I want more height per layer than that.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you have a Bulk Barn in your area?  That's where I buy mine.


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

You might try someplace like Len's Mill, or an apholsterer.  Some of the foam they have/use is very dense and will hold pretty much any shape you desire.

If you are really stuck you can line your pans and get some expanding spray foam insulation from the hardware store and fill em up.  Once the foam is dry it is pretty innert, and can be carved somewhat with a bread knife to get the perfect shape (might give you the most realistic results, even if it's not as easy as buying pre-made)

Good luck!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

You could also use stacks of cake circles too? I like the insulation foam in the lined cake pan idea alot.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just Google "cake dummies" and you'll get lots of results.

Here's one:

www.kitchenkrafts.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_CD1806


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

I have bought them from Taylorfoam.com   they offer sets or individual cake dummies.  Very reasonably priced, and they ship pretty quick.


----------



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses!  I found a bunch of places to order them reasonably online, but due to time constraints needed to find something locally.  I ended up stacking a bunch of 1" rounds from Michael's and securing them with wooden skewers and dowels.  Not the cheapest solution - by far! - but it worked.

If you go this way, note that covering the foam in gesso will seal it, but will not fill in all the styro bumps and will look glossy.  I found that out the hard way.  Everything worked beautifully in the end, but took way more time/effort than it should have, all things considered.


----------

